# Knaus Sunliner 658 LG MPG



## 102160 (Dec 20, 2006)

Back from a French trip to south of Limoges from Chesterfield. 1300 miles there and back at an average of 24mpg. This has improved from an initial 19mpg average.

SWMBO was driving as my leg is still not capable of using a clutch (knew we should have persevered for an auto  ) and drove like a madwoman down to Portsmouth (80 on the clock most of the way) with the odd dip to 70. Thankfully she managed to calm down a bit in france and the average dropped to 60 mph. We used Autoroutes most of the time this time (we generally stick to n roads normally). 

So very pleased that such a big rig is so economical. it is however chipped so that may have something to do with it, noticable how much less you have to press the throttle (she says).


----------



## rob51 (May 24, 2011)

*Could Any One Tell The Measurements Please*

For the Knaus Sunliner 658 lg many thanks


----------

